# Getting started with orchestration and arranging



## astra-fergie (Apr 11, 2008)

Evening all, I hope I've posted this in the right forum, it not I apologise in advance
I've recently been asked to arrange some music for a brass band, my dad kindly volunteered my services to the band leader. Unfortunately my experience is very limited and I thought it's about time I really looked into more in depth study of orchestration and arranging.

Could anyone please recommend any books for harmony and arranging. I've already got Adler's book on orchestration so I know that's pretty comprehensive. 

Thanks in advance

Andrew


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Find some full scores of works you like for similar ensembles and study how they handle harmony and the various instruments' capacities. Imitating something to start with is often less intimidating than finding your own way from scratch.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

The problem is in finding a good book on band arranging. Most of the books will focus on orchestration. The two are not the same. A band is not just a group without strings. I do not know titles for any good books on band arranging. Your best bet is to get the scores to the Holst Suites for band, along with good recordings and see how Holst handles the band. I suggest Holst because those will be the easiest to find.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

http://imslp.org/wiki/First_Suite_for_Military_Band,_Op.28_No.1_(Holst,_Gustav)
http://imslp.org/wiki/Second_Suite_for_Military_Band,_Op.28_No.2_(Holst,_Gustav)
http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Scores_featuring_brass_ensemble

Making it easy


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

BTW, if you are truly not ready, the expectation unreasonable, you should sooner than later unvolunteer yourself -- and graciously -- with something like "My father meant well, I'm flattered in his vote of confidence in me, but he has no real idea of what it takes to arrange for band, that is beyond my ken, so I must bow out."

If this is not such a critical situation, no big project and a deadline of, say, the Christmas concert, <g>, then take the challenge. Nothing like a deadline.

The Adler covers it all, including the Fugelhorn, etc. i.e. instruments more regularly used in a brass band vs an orchestra. Then, go to those band scores ala the Holst HReichgott so aptly mentioned, and have a look. One of the best consults / information sources you could want are the players, if they are available to you.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

If you are just going to arrange, I'm not sure you need to study harmony immediately, since harmony is a big topic that can take up to a few years to get and it's hard for most folks to teach themselves (an instructor is the best way)

If time is not a factor in making these arrangements, why not write a dozen or two bars and then have the ensemble read through it. Be there and listen to them and/or record it so you can learn by hearing what works and more importantly what doesn't.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

From Google: www.bandsman.co.uk/writing.htm‎
Feb 26, 2014 - How to compose, write and arrange music for brass bands. ...


----------



## getth (Mar 12, 2014)

QuietGuy said:


> From Google: www.bandsman.co.uk/writing.htm‎
> Feb 26, 2014 - How to compose, write and arrange music for brass bands. ...


thank you Queitguy...
you make it simple..


----------

